# WR Speculation Thread



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2015)

Earlier today, Feliks broke the 5x5 and 6x6 average WRs which got me trying to predict the next official WRs that will happen and more importantly, the times. Here's what I think's going to happen on the single for all events:
2x2x2: 0.49 (Christopher Olson)
3x3x3: 4.91 (Feliks Zemdegs)
4x4x4: 20.56 (Sebastian Weyer)
5x5x5: 45.77 (Kevin Hays)
6x6x6: 1:31.59 (Kevin Hays)
7x7x7: 2:19.43 (Kevin Hays)
Pyraminx: 1.21 (Drew Brads)
Megaminx: 36.53 (Yu-Da Hyun)
Skewb: 1.53 (Jonatan Kłosko)
Square-1: 6.38 (Bingliang Li)
Clock: 3.48 (Kit Clement)
One Handed: 6.40 (Antoine Cantin)
With Feet: 20.07 (Jakub Kipa)
Fewest Moves: 19 (Tomoaki Okayama)
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 20.75 (Marcin Kowalczyk)
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 46/47, 58:53 (Marcin Kowalczyk)
4x4x4 Blindfolded: 2:00.11 (Gregorz Jałocha)
5x5x5 Blindfolded: 5:31.78 (Oliver Frost)
Let me know what you think of these predictions, and make your own! That's what this thread is for


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 12, 2015)

2x2: 0.55
3x3: 5.03
4x4: 19.69
5x5: 47.23
6x6: 1:26.77
7x7: 2:33.57
Pyra: 1.30
Mega: 36.22
Skewb: 1.62
SQ1: 6.78
Clock: 3.72
OH: 5.96
WF: 19.99
FMC: 18
3BLD: 20.66
3MBLD: 42/42 56:34
4BLD: 1:59.87
5BLD: 5:34.00


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 12, 2015)

Four of my 2020 predictions have already been beaten. But the next world records:

2x2x2: 0.52 (2017)
3x3x3: 5.11 (2015)
4x4x4: 20.99 (2016)
5x5x5: 47.71 (2015)
6x6x6: 1:32.09 (2015) 
7x7x7: 2:32.50 (2015)
Pyraminx: 1.25 (2016) 
Megaminx: 36.00 (2016)
Skewb: 1.69 (2015)
Square-1: 6.22 (2016)
Clock: 3.66 (2017)
One Handed: 6.65 (2017)
With Feet: 19.79 (2017) 
Fewest Moves: 19 (2017)
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 19.88 (2015)
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 44/46, 58:20 (2015)
4x4x4 Blindfolded: 1:59.49 (2015)
5x5x5 Blindfolded: 5:16.65 (2015)


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> 3MBLD: 42/43 56:34



That isn't WR


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm just gonna do what I've already sort of done in Feliks' 5x5 and 6x6 threads and predict WRs at the World Championships. 

2x2: nothing
3x3: I just have to predict it: Feliks will break the single, in the finals, and the building will erupt. Average stays.
4x4: nothing
5x5: probably nothing. 
6x6: single is safe, but the average gets broken by Kevin and Feliks, with Kevin coming out on top. 
7x7: Feliks probably breaks a PB, if not a world record. He hasn't had many comps with 7x7, and I think he's the best in the world at it unofficially. Maybe Kevin's improved a lot without us knowing? Hmm. For some reason, I'm going to guess that Feliks breaks the single and becomes second in the world for average.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 12, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Four of my 2020 predictions have already been beaten. But the next world records:
> 
> 2x2x2: 0.52 (2017)
> 3x3x3: 5.11 (2015)
> ...



Beaten 2 hours later


----------



## Iggy (Jul 12, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Beaten 2 hours later



omg vgj CyanSandwich


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 12, 2015)

Lmao, god I'm good.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jul 12, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> That isn't WR



Yea I just realized, will edit


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Beaten 2 hours later



Rankings: (lol)
1. CyanSandwich, 0.00 off
2. YouCubing, 0.03 off
3. Forcefulness, 0.07 off
Yes, I have to make this a competition... xD I'm too much of a datahead to not do that.
E: My new Skoob prediction is 1.53.


----------



## G2013 (Jul 12, 2015)

nah MBLD will be 49/50 in 58:58 next year


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 12, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks the next FMC WR single will be 20?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the next FMC WR single will be 20?



I don't think that counts a WR, considering it's already the WR. (That's why I predict 19.)


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I don't think that counts a WR, considering it's already the WR. (That's why I predict 19.)


No, another 20 will count as a world record.


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 12, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the next FMC WR single will be 20?



lol...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 12, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> lol...



......


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> ......


Second time this has happened in this thread just today...


----------



## Torch (Jul 12, 2015)

TDM said:


> Second time this has happened in this thread just today...



While we're at it, I predict Feliks gets WR single today.


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 12, 2015)

Torch said:


> While we're at it, I predict Feliks gets WR single today.



I'll second that. Let's just say it's a 4.92 on orange cross with a forced OLL skip.

Also: Rami will get FMC mean WR at 24.67.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the next FMC WR single will be 20?



Well that's weird.
lol. Next, Maskow will get a 3BLD WR.


----------



## NeilH (Jul 12, 2015)

DGCubes said:


> I'll second that. Let's just say it's a 4.92 on orange cross with a forced OLL skip.
> 
> Also: Rami will get FMC mean WR at 24.67.



Lal making predictions about means when 2 solves already happened


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 12, 2015)

Feliks isn't doing 3x3, just big cubes this weekend.
According to cubecomps.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 12, 2015)

Feliks just finished doing 3x3 in competition not very long ago... http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1030&cat=1&rnd=1 Got second in the first round of the comp, apparently there are 3 more rounds, so there are still many chances for him to get good times. That's only if he doesn't get knocked out though lol.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 12, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Feliks isn't doing 3x3, just big cubes this weekend.
> According to cubecomps.



He is doing 3x3...

http://cubecomps.com/competitions/1030/events/1/rounds/1/results


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 13, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> He is doing 3x3...
> http://cubecomps.com/competitions/1030/events/1/rounds/1/results



Gogogogo 3x3 WR single!

Also, I did it for Skewb, so...
Rankings:
1. DuffyEdge, 0 off
2. YouCubing and CyanSandwich, 1 off
3. Forcefulness, 2 off
Yes. I am going to keep doing this. I think. xD


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 13, 2015)

I totally forgot that tied WRs are WRs. My guess for the next FMC WR is 20.

Also my next skewb guess is 1.51.


----------



## nalralz (Jul 13, 2015)

I just want Feliks to hold all of the WR's again. I just hope he gets a 4.66 single and a 5.66 average!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 13, 2015)

Bill Wang will get WR average of 6.31. 
Feliks Zemdegs will get WR single of 4.89. 
(or the other way around)


----------



## cashis (Jul 13, 2015)

nalralz said:


> I just want Feliks to hold all of the WR's again. I just hope he gets a 4.66 single and a 5.66 average!



Why...


----------



## Pharphuf7nik (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't know why you guys went so high with your 3x3 BLD predictions. Maskow has gotten 16.xx on more than one occasion at home. He'll definitely get like a 17.xx or 18.xx at competition in the next year or two depending on how many competitions he goes to.


----------



## Maskow (Jul 13, 2015)

Pharphuf7nik said:


> I don't know why you guys went so high with your 3x3 BLD predictions. Maskow has gotten 16.xx on more than one occasion at home. He'll definitely get like a 17.xx or 18.xx at competition in the next year or two depending on how many competitions he goes to.



sub19 should be done on my last comp, 21.24 with ~2.5 seconds pause during execution ;(


----------



## Berd (Jul 13, 2015)

Maskow said:


> sub19 should be done on my last comp, 21.24 with ~2.5 seconds pause during execution ;(


Ouch that's got to hurt! A nice scramble with no cycle breaks could easily get you a 18. Keep going!


----------



## Sajwo (Jul 13, 2015)

Feliks will never retrieve his 3x3 single:tu


----------



## Myachii (Jul 13, 2015)

4x4 Single will be broken at Worlds, and it will be the first ever sub-20 4x4 solve in the world (19.94)
5x5 Single will be broken at Worlds by Feliks, down to 46.57, and the Average will be broken too, down to 49.87.
3x3 Average will remain the same, although the single will be broken to 5.16.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 4x4 Single will be broken at Worlds, and it will be the first ever sub-20 4x4 solve in the world (19.94)
> 5x5 Single will be broken at Worlds by Feliks, down to 46.57, and the Average will be broken too, down to 49.87.
> 3x3 Average will remain the same, although the single will be broken to 5.16.


Na I don't think any of these things will happen.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> 4x4 Single will be broken at Worlds, and it will be the first ever sub-20 4x4 solve in the world (19.94)
> 5x5 Single will be broken at Worlds by Feliks, down to 46.57, and the Average will be broken too, down to 49.87.
> 3x3 Average will remain the same, although the single will be broken to 5.16.



I'm personally hoping for some WRs at US Nats... mostly because I'm going there.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 18, 2015)

Congrats to Feliks on his 2:23.25 7x7!  Rankings lol
1. CyanSandwich, 9.25 off
2. YouCubing, 9.74 off
3. Forcefulness, 10.32 off
SKOOB RANKINGS: (Yes, there is a new WR. 1.68)
1. YouCubing, 0.15 off
2. CyanSandwich, 0.17 off


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 4, 2015)

Bump. I have more thoughts. This was touched on in the "America, the promised land of speedcubing" thread, but it's off topic there, so I'll post it here: I think Feliks has less of a stranglehold on 3x3 than people think. With Kevin retiring and nobody except Sebastian near him in 4x4, I think he's almost more likely to lose rankings in 3x3 than in 4x4-7x7. He's safely number one in 5x5 and 7x7, and safely number two (with the potential of becoming #1) in 4x4 and 6x6. It's the 6.54 that all of a sudden feels iffy, if Feliks doesn't improve on it. It's over a year old, and there are people in the low 7s globally. Someone making a big lucky jump to mid 6 officially wouldn't shock me. Kaleta going from a 14 OH average straight to an 11.xx second world record average comes to mind... there are enough people in the mid to low 7s now that just one of them being both skillful and lucky for 5 solves in a row and getting a mid 6 average isn't off the table. At least, it's more likely than someone getting a sub 52 5x5 average or a sub Feliks 7x7 single/average. That said, this is all under the assumption that Feliks doesn't beat his 3x3 average, and it's quite likely that the next person to beat it will be Feliks himself. What do you all think? Is 3x3 more or less secure than the big cubes?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 4, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> snip



I get what you mean, and I agree he's more likely to lose 3x3 than 5x5, but he's also more likely to beat 6.54 than anyone else really. Beating 6.54 would be a good/great average for him, beating 6.54 for someone else would be amazing. Even Bill, Lucas, etc, sub 6.54 is very good for them _at home_. But yeah, he definitely has more of a stranglehold on 5x5 than 3x3.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 4, 2015)

Tim Major said:


> I get what you mean, and I agree he's more likely to lose 3x3 than 5x5, but he's also more likely to beat 6.54 than anyone else really. Beating 6.54 would be a good/great average for him, beating 6.54 for someone else would be amazing. Even Bill, Lucas, etc, sub 6.54 is very good for them _at home_. But yeah, he definitely has more of a stranglehold on 5x5 than 3x3.


Sounds like we have similar thoughts for the most part. You could make the same argument for 3x3 single, though. Low 5 is just a good solve for Feliks; it's an incredible one for anyone else, and that doesn't seem to deter Collin and Mats.  Perhaps the same could hold true for 3x3 average. It's less likely, but I still wouldn't be shocked.

Someone holding the world record who isn't the best in the world is more likely in 3x3 single than in 3x3 average, but perhaps also more likely in 3x3 average than in any of the >3x3 records. The more luck plays a factor, the worse off Feliks is, which is why 3x3 is the one that struck me as less stable.

I definitely agree that Feliks is more likely to beat 6.54 than anyone. Perhaps saying 6.54 is unlikely to last is more accurate than saying Feliks holding the record is unlikely to last.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 4, 2015)

IMO it is only a matter of time before someone in the sub-8 club gets an official LL skip... In that case the 3x3 single would probably be beatable only by another LL skip.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 5, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> IMO it is only a matter of time before someone in the sub-8 club gets an official LL skip... In that case the 3x3 single would probably be beatable only by another LL skip.


It wouldn't even take a LL skip yet; a skip of any kind could be an easy WR. All of Felik's recent 5s that are on video have been fullstep, and the only one that actually did have a PLL skip would have been a WR if it hadn't been a DNF from a corner twist.

Sajwo got a 6.87 official single when he averaged 13, with a LL skip.


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 5, 2015)

I think Feliks will get the 3x3 WR with a PLL-Skip and a time of 5.15


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 29, 2015)

5BLD WR of 5:18.65! First one in a while...
Rankings.
1. CyanSandwich, 2.00
2. YouCubing, 13.14
3. Forcefulness, 15.36


----------



## Arphy (Aug 30, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> IMO it is only a matter of time before someone in the sub-8 club gets an official LL skip... In that case the 3x3 single would probably be beatable only by another LL skip.



This is a bit old, but IMO the only one who's "really" sub 8 is Faz...


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 30, 2015)

Arphy said:


> This is a bit old, but IMO the only one who's "really" sub 8 is Faz...



...why?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 30, 2015)

Arphy said:


> This is a bit old, but IMO the only one who's "really" sub 8 is Faz...



...why?


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 30, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> ...why?



Who's sub 8 except for faz then?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Who's sub 8 except for faz then?



alex mats bill


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> alex mats bill



I'd say alex is exactly 8. Mats and Bill has much more sup 8 then sub 8.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 30, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> I'd say alex is exactly 8. Mats and Bill has much more sup 8 then sub 8.



Based on what? At Home bill has low 7 averages.


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 30, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Based on what? At Home bill has low 7 averages.



Based on offical averages?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Based on what? At Home bill has low 7 averages.



and also an on cam former ytuwr sub 7 ao 12. @failcuber: everyone gets nervous at comps. its almost impossible to get what you average. feliks has sub 7 averages at home but does he get a sub 7 average of 5 in every single round? of course not.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> alex mats bill





FailCuber said:


> Who's sub 8 except for faz then?





FailCuber said:


> I'd say alex is exactly 8. Mats and Bill has much more sup 8 then sub 8.



Average of their last 10 official averages:

Bill Wang: 8.12
Alex Lau: 8.23
Mats Valk: 8.23

Although they are certainly overall sub-8 at home, comp nerves + timer fails (like I know Bill has had so much of) make them seem slightly worse then they are.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 30, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Average of their last 10 official averages:
> 
> Bill Wang: 8.12
> Alex Lau: 8.23
> ...



Hmmm, very interesting statistic


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Aug 30, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> I'd say alex is exactly 8.


He's known to have particularly bad comp nerves. I actually asked Alex about his global average on youtube, and his answer (not verbatim) was "I'd like to say my average is low 7, but that's only when I'm warmed up and in the zone. Mid 7." He's gotten more than one sub 7 average of 100; saying that he's not sub 8 is simply inaccurate.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> He's known to have particularly bad comp nerves. I actually asked Alex about his global average on youtube, and his answer (not verbatim) was "I'd like to say my average is low 7, but that's only when I'm warmed up and in the zone. Mid 7." He's gotten more than one sub 7 average of 100; saying that he's not sub 8 is simply inaccurate.



also, he said he could get much faster, but doesnt feel like putting the effort in. now he pretty much quit cubing.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> and also an on cam former ytuwr sub 7 ao 12. @failcuber: *everyone* gets nervous at comps. its almost impossible to get what you average. feliks has sub 7 averages at home but does he get a sub 7 average of 5 in every single round? of course not.



I am not an everyone? I do pretty great in comps.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I am not an everyone? I do pretty great in comps.



well then you are just amazing


----------



## Sajwo (Aug 30, 2015)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> He's known to have particularly bad comp nerves. I actually asked Alex about his global average on youtube, and his answer (not verbatim) was "I'd like to say my average is low 7, but that's only when I'm warmed up and in the zone. Mid 7." He's gotten more than one sub 7 average of 100; saying that he's not sub 8 is simply inaccurate.



Cubing is not all about home averages. It's also an ability to handle big stress on competitions. I agree with statement that Feliks is the only person who is a true sub8 cuber.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 30, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Average of their last 10 official averages:
> 
> Bill Wang: 8.12
> Alex Lau: 8.23
> ...



It may be worth noting that this statistic applied to Feliks results in 7.71, and I'm pretty sure Feliks is even faster than that. He has the best chance of getting a WR, with lots of sub 6 singles. A PLL skip on a nice solve would do it. Maybe even sub-5


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well then you are just amazing



ooh yay I like being amazing


----------



## NeilH (Aug 30, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ooh yay I like being amazing



haha! you probably get more nervous when winning a comp or getting some kind of NR, CR, or WR is something within your range every time, like the feliks, mats, etc.


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 30, 2015)

antoineccantin said:


> Average of their last 10 official averages:
> 
> Bill Wang: 8.12
> Alex Lau: 8.23
> ...





Sajwo said:


> Cubing is not all about home averages. It's also an ability to handle big stress on competitions. I agree with statement that Feliks is the only person who is a true sub8 cuber.



Yeah. For once I think I'll have to agree with sajwo.

As Antoines post shows it is quite clear that Feliks is only cuber who is truly sub-8. Those other 3 seem to be low 8 though which is also amazing


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 30, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Cubing is not all about home averages. It's also an ability to handle big stress on competitions.



...Why?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> ...Why?



Because that's when it really matters. You really think it's ALL about at home averages?


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 30, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Because that's when it really matters. You really think it's ALL about at home averages?



No, competitions are a part of it too. But I would define anyone who on an average day solves a cube on average in less than 8 seconds as sub 8. I don't really care whether it's in competition. You'll notice that there are for more days without competitions than with competitions, and therefore on Average Bill and Alex would be sub 8.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> No, competitions are a part of it too. But I would define anyone who on an average day solves a cube on average in less than 8 seconds as sub 8. I don't really care whether it's in competition. You'll notice that there are for more days without competitions than with competitions, and therefore on Average Bill and Alex would be sub 8.


Ok, yeah, I agree that competitions are part of it too. You seemed to have been saying competitions weren't part of it at all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> ...Why?



Because all official solves and official records are done at comps obviously... So those solves are MUCH more important than any unofficial times you get at home. Because really honestly at the end of the day very few people will care about what times you get unofficially. Or at least people will care significantly less than if they were official times.

That's just how almost all competitive stuff works. Very few people are interested in how fast usain bolt runs at practise but very many people are interested in how fast he will run at olympics for example...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> No, competitions are a part of it too. But I would define anyone who on an average day solves a cube on average in less than 8 seconds as sub 8. I don't really care whether it's in competition. You'll notice that there are for more days without competitions than with competitions, and therefore on Average Bill and Alex would be sub 8.



Even on days that are competition days, their warmup solves will still be sub 8. Just those 10-15 official solves are a pain in the ***.


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 30, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Because all official solves and official records are done at comps obviously... So those solves are MUCH more important than any unofficial times you get at home. Because really honestly at the end of the day very few people will care about what times you get unofficially. Or at least people will care significantly less than if they were official times.
> 
> That's just how almost all competitive stuff works. Very few people are interested in how fast usain bolt runs at practise but very many people are interested in how fast he will run at olympics for example...


 I would argue that cubing is very different. When someone asks you "What's your pr?" in track you give them an official time. In cubing, you give an unofficial one (generally). At home stuff matters much more to me personally than in comp stuff, although that's just me.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> I would argue that cubing is very different. When someone asks you "What's your pr?" in track you give them an official time. In cubing, you give an unofficial one (generally). At home stuff matters much more to me personally than in comp stuff, although that's just me.



Except Mitch (or at least formerly)


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 31, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Cubing is not all about home averages. It's also an ability to handle big stress on competitions. I agree with statement that Feliks is the only person who is a true sub8 cuber.



Fully agree.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 27, 2015)

okso Skewb WR single
1.67... beaten by 0.01 for the 2nd time in a row
gj Michal tho


----------

